# Just to let you know...



## jeanette

Hiya

I havent been around for the last week as I have been in hospital following major knee surgery.

As a result of this I am only able to offer limited support and advice for the time being. Im sure you will all understand that I need time to recover, but I will reply as/when I am able.

Remember there is always NHS Direct and your HV/GP.

Jeanettexx


----------



## Sue MJ

Jeanette, 

Hope you are getting on OK and that you have as speedy recovery as possible.  I know we are in touch via text, but just want to let you know I am thinking of you.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## elvie

Jeanette 
Get well soon! Sorry to hear about your op

Elvie
x


----------



## Leanne

Jeannete,

Wishing you a speedy recovery from your op. Hope you are feeling better really soon,

Leanne xx


----------



## *Kim*

Hope you back on your feet very soon Jeanette. 

Love kImx x  x


----------



## NattKatt

Hi Jeannette - wishing you a speedy recovery!  Make the most of couch slouching, choccies, movies & 'room service' while you can!

~Natt & Maygan~


----------



## joxxii

Get well soon Jeanette!

Love joanna & gabriel


----------



## Mish3434

Jeanette, Wishing you a speedy recovery from your Op, take it easy 

Shelley


----------

